# Swedish Pineapple Cake



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This cake is wonderful...reminds me of bread pudding...

Swedish Pineapple Cake

2 cups sugar
2 cups flour
1 large can crushed Pineapple
1/2 cup pecan pieces
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon baking soda

Mix and bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes.

Topping (On hot cake )

8 ounces Cream Cheese
1 stick margarine or butter
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup pecans


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds good to me too GrannyG, I will be trying it.


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

Is this in a 9 x 13 pan?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh my, that sounds decadent!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, it was baked in a 9 x 13 pan...the preacher's wife baked hers in a 9 x 13 ceramic dish....it was wonderful !


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I have the same recipe but mine calls for _powdered_ sugar for the topping.
I've also used fresh, mashed peaches and it was crazy good too!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

GrannyG, how many ounces are in your large can of crushed pineapple?


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

This sounds wonderful and I have everything to make it!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I made it! 

I didn't have crushed pineapple so I used a large can of chunks (undrained) and put it through my mini food processor. I used powdered sugar in the frosting. It's delish.


----------



## ginny63 (Nov 21, 2005)

No butter/shortening, eggs in cake batter?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

No....does not use any eggs or oil.......


----------



## ginny63 (Nov 21, 2005)

Neighbors called and invited us to supper, I took your cake and a salad. The cake was wonderful. So quick and easy. Will be making this often. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

UPDATE --- I had my DSO make this yesterday.
WOW what a moist, lightly sweet, delicious cake.
Easy to make and wonderful, my DSO coudn't believe how simple it was.
Thank you for sharing this recipe.


----------

